# my balloonacy FOTD---smoky purple!



## snowkei (Jul 13, 2007)

hey I got pandamonuim quad finally...
and did this look


kinda heavy..LOL























what I use

[face]
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation #36 & 38

[brow]
Chic choc mascara #pu1

[eye]
MAC pandamonuim quad #cloudbound & violet trance
MAC eye kohl #violet underground
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
MAC glitter eye liner #pinkphonic

[lash]
ardell lashes #118

[cheek]
NARS blush #angelika
RMK blush #28

[lips]
saints lipgloss #pink topaz


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 13, 2007)

Smoking HOTTTTT!!!!!!

You are so beautiful & as always you have flawless makeup!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 13, 2007)

LOVE it!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 13, 2007)

HOT as always!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 13, 2007)

GORGEOUS as always, you always make me stare at your FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for sharing this look, it's awsome.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow very sultry!! Violet looks soooo good on you, this quad was made for you :nod: Very creative eyebrows too


----------



## aeryss (Jul 13, 2007)

i like it heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great! color for you!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 13, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW that quad looks really good on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like the purple brows, very creative


----------



## Hilly (Jul 13, 2007)

you are so freakin talented with makeup!!!


----------



## verdge (Jul 13, 2007)

Ima try this..I love it!!!!


----------



## SweetConcoction (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! You are srsly the most gorgeous asian girl I've ever seen!


----------



## Simi (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, Very pretty. 
you and Mzreyes create the best look from Pandamonuim quad.
Can do the tutorial for the look please. I will appreciate.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah do a tutorial. i also have the pandamonium quad but don't know what to do with it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Super, pure HOTNESS... I love the highlighter!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome! You are smokinnnnnnn hottttt! I love your hair


----------



## entipy (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the bit of purple in your brows.


----------



## purplkaret (Jul 13, 2007)

wow the way u made the violet pop makes me wanna get this quad!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 14, 2007)

beautiful work!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 14, 2007)

you are so hot!  fab job hon!!!!


----------



## Renee (Jul 14, 2007)

Please do a tutorial. This look is beautiful!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 14, 2007)

you do great work with violet trance (which was the hardest shadow for me to use in the quad)! you look absolutley flawless like always!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!so sweet <3


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 14, 2007)

*I LOVE the way you used these colors. Absolutely amazing!!!*


----------



## magi (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, this is so hot. VIOLET TRANCE looks so deep on your eyes. What a primer did you use? Is this black track too???


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 14, 2007)

Smokin' hot, as usual.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG! This is like the best FOTD from you EVER! I love it soo much! PLEASE do a tutorial for this look!!!


----------



## veilchen (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, the violet shadow looks amazing on you! Very pretty!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay, I am convinced I need this quad.

Your makeup is always so gorgeous!


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 14, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 14, 2007)

I need to get that quad!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 14, 2007)

don't you just love the Pandamonium quad!? I've gotta try this, hopefully I'm not too dark =\


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 14, 2007)

you look amazing! i love this look!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_Wow, this is so hot. VIOLET TRANCE looks so deep on your eyes. What a primer did you use? Is this black track too???_

 
I didn't use a primer this time...apply the purple e/s again and again and again....


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## snowkei (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks ladies !!!love u all!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, this looks perfect!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 15, 2007)

I would love it if you did my makeup!!  Beautiful as always.


----------



## LadyBlue (Jul 15, 2007)

Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 15, 2007)

love this look...dark colors look great on your skin...esp because you have light skin.i love the dewy look on you!vibrant!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 16, 2007)

This is so pretty!!


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Jul 16, 2007)

omg love it!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 16, 2007)

jfijafjfsflsdfldsflsd HOTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## sincola (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow!!! You have flawless beautiful skin!! I love that blush on you!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you so much everyone !!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 16, 2007)

wow that's gorgeous!!


----------



## LaPrincessa (Jul 16, 2007)

hott!! love ur hair too


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 16, 2007)

Sigh, you are so gorgeous. Love the eyes- so dramatic and your skin is so beautiful it makes me want to cry. Hehe.


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 4, 2007)

I just love that gloss u used on your lips.  It's the perfect shade for a nude lip.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn! This looks amazing


----------



## frocher (Sep 4, 2007)

I always love your looks, another fantastic job.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 4, 2007)

Another goregous face. I need to get me one of those quads. The purple looks great one you.


----------



## daFilli (Sep 4, 2007)

wow i always thought purpley eyeshadow only popped when on gree/blue/hazel eyes... this looks soo striking on u. i wish i could do something like it....


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW! awesome!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 4, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! 2x​I love that quad!​


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 4, 2007)

SO HOT!!! I LOVE it.


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 4, 2007)

CLOUDBOUND is my FAVORITE brow highlighter EVER!!


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 4, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 5, 2007)

I always love your pictures! You look awesome!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

hott


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 5, 2007)

Too sexy!! Love it!!


----------



## steph0891 (Sep 5, 2007)

ooo just got this quad too. thanks for the ideas...can't wait to try it out. you look very pretty!


----------



## hey (Sep 22, 2007)

tutorial please!


----------



## Dimplez819 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hott!!!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 12, 2007)

Love your hair! Great look as always


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 12, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## glamdoll (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow I really really like this one!


----------



## Chi (Oct 13, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love your hair too!


----------

